# Bearing sizes for Abu 6500 upgrade?



## solid7

I know that the spool bearing size for the 6500 C3 (current production) is 4x10x4.

However, I want to install bearings in the levelwind, (both sides) and the drive gear for the levelwind. Can someone please tell me what sizes I need to accomplish this? I am able to perform all of the necessary modifications to fit them.

Thank you.


----------



## psychonerdbeast

bearings for levelwind are 3x7x3. not sure about cog gear.


----------



## jcallaham

look up Foran reel service or Hookless.com he has everything you're looking for
and more.


----------



## solid7

Thank you, but I'm not just looking for a place to get parts or have work done... I want to know sizes because I am trying to put together tooling to do the job. 

I have seen a couple of mods for the levelwind gear, (big plastic one in the sideplate) but never have seen a size mentioned. I don't want to experiment, or re-invent the wheel.


----------



## AbuMike

best thing to do is just buy a set then take your own measurments. The bearing is $8 and the drilled gear is $4. Or you can just buy the set for $11. I can tell you this. That small bearing is very easy to damage when taking in and out of the gear. Getting the bearing on the drive end of the worm gear is another story. You will need to remove the brass gear then cut down the plastic bushing then replace the drive gear making sure it is square and tight.


----------



## solid7

AbuMike said:


> best thing to do is just buy a set then take your own measurments. The bearing is $8 and the drilled gear is $4. Or you can just buy the set for $11. I can tell you this. That small bearing is very easy to damage when taking in and out of the gear. Getting the bearing on the drive end of the worm gear is another story. You will need to remove the brass gear then cut down the plastic bushing then replace the drive gear making sure it is square and tight.



Where can I get the gear with the bearing installed? Is there an ABEC-7 gear available?

Any links to mods on the levelwind drive gear? I can get it off of there, but I am looking for any clever tips or tricks to make the job easier...


----------



## psychonerdbeast

idler gear with bearing installed mikesreelrepair.com or fleabay.


----------



## solid7

I see a dual worm bearing kit, but I see no specs on it.

I am in the experimental stage, and I want to try an ABEC-7 bearing, if available for the worm drive. (the big plastic white gear) And I want to do (have already 1/2 done) the worm mod myself.

If anyone knows that mod bushing size in the gear, that would be great. If you know where to pick one up with an ABEC-7 already installed, that would be even better.


----------



## Hudak

If you have a stock reel, and have the facilities to do the job correctly, can't you just measure for the parts that you need? Look at the Cog gear and see what you can mill out and find a bearing that will fit in the Abec rating you are looking for. 

Most if not all of us who have done this mod have made the job easier by just buying it pre-assembled. You are venturing into territory most of us haven't cared to go. You are probably just as well of to measure and mill as you need to. You may go through a few cog gears to get it right. They should be next to nothing 2nd hand.

Half the fun of going against the grain on a project is figuring it out. Good luck, let us know how it goes.

Robert


----------



## solid7

thekingfeeder said:


> If you have a stock reel, and have the facilities to do the job correctly, can't you just measure for the parts that you need? Look at the Cog gear and see what you can mill out and find a bearing that will fit in the Abec rating you are looking for.
> 
> Half the fun of going against the grain on a project is figuring it out. Good luck, let us know how it goes.





True enough. As odd as it sounds, this is one area that I didn't want to go against the grain. It is a very odd size, and I was trolling to see what difficulties anyone had had when sizing it. God that thing is SO small. Not much plastic to waste. 

I will check it, and let you know how it goes down. It's gonna be a week or so in the making, but it will happen.


----------



## AbuMike

idler gear bearing is 4x7x2 ID x OD x W in mm


----------



## solid7

Thanks, Mike.


----------



## solid7

Got ahold of Boca Bearing late yesterday. They are going to kit these for me for 2 reels. (5 ABEC-7 bearings, and I am ordering 2 reels worth)

Nice people to deal with.


----------



## solid7

*Parts are here*

I got my bearings today from Boca Bearings. Really great people to work with. They put me together a kit with enough bearings to do 2 full reels, including levelwind. (I like to have both levelwind and non-levelwind reels around) Also, they gave me a discount, and free shipping.

Here are the bearings:











Levelwind worm disassembled. I had to press the brass gear off. I actually thought that the end of the shaft was peened in place, and I took a small exploratory cut on the lathe. It turns out that the shaft is straight - that gear is just REALLY on there. Also, the end closest to the gear is a different diameter than the non-driven end of the worm. It will have to be machined down to fit the 3mm bearing. Luckily, there is still enough material to retain the small shoulder that keeps the gear from being pressed on too far. I may also cut a small amount of material off of the main body of the worm, so that I can put the bearing on a bit further, and keep a bit more length on the plastic spacer, which must also be cut down. (the thickness of the bearing) Machining the shaft diameter that it currently rides on will also decrease contact area = less friction.











Levelwind housing. This will have to be opened up slightly to accommodate the bearings. I will use a hone with a small quill to accomplish this.











Sideplate with worm idler gear removed. This was really easy. A razor blade was used to cut away the small plastic lip on top of the small gear section. When it goes back on, a small E clip will be used to retain the assembly. They accidentally sent me 2 bearings in this size, so I may do dual bearings in this gear. The shaft is relieved to reduce contact area, anyway, so it may actually be beneficial. (if the plastic gear has enough material to hold the bearing in that area)


----------



## BeachBob

dredging up this old topic to see how it all turned out ... ?


----------



## solid7

Ironically, I was just getting ready to upgrade the gears in that reel... Eventually, I grabbed a "throwaway" side plate, and magged it. No more dome side, but I do have all the levelwind upgrades in place.

Everything worked out well. I'll see if I can throw together some update pictures.


----------

